# Rom toolbox question



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure if I'm placing this in the right place so forgive me if I didn't.. Well my question is is it possible to browse your external sd card from the root browser??... I like 2 keep as much as I can on my external sdcard jus keep my internal free.. Also how safe is this app on the sg3, as far as fonts, boot animation, app manager 2 apps without saving the data.. I guess jus a run down on how everything works.. Thanx for any help or advice in advance 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, you can view your SD card in root browser. I don't see what you couldn't though, since its a common thing. Can't help you with the GS3 since I have no intentions of getting it myself.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Yeah, you can view your SD card in root browser. I don't see what you couldn't though, since its a common thing. Can't help you with the GS3 since I have no intentions of getting it myself.


this is basically what I can browse do you no how i can to my extsdcard from here?? ::

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Odd that you don't have an sd-ext folder like I do on my Droid X, yet mine is entirely blank. Could try looking in the mnt folder though.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Odd that you don't have an sd-ext folder like I do on my Droid X, yet mine is entirely blank. Could try looking in the mnt folder though.


I thought so myself... Ur great help u were right its in the mnt folder. Whut r u running on the dx??.. Thts the phone I'm coming frm the best most durable phone I've had..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

My phone is running CM7 currently.


----------

